# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Uso de billetes falsos en juegos y actuaciones

## 46u5t1n

Una duda que a mucha gente se tendrá, incluido yo, es sobre el uso de billetes falsos en juegos de salón y escenario.
Por ejemplo, tengo un juego muy sencillito con un billete y un objeto cotidiano que requiere una pequeña preparación, pero que hay que hacerla. Me he planteado prepararlo con billetes falsos en lugar de tener que "invertir" un capital en estos juegos.
En este punto me encuentro con varios problemas:
 - ¿Tendría que marcar los billetes de tal manera que fuesen identificados como falsos?
 - ¿Qué tamaño tendría que tener la marca?
 - ¿Que pasa si me pillan con un billete falso las autoridades pertinentes?
Otra cosa. No encuentro por internet páginas en las que tengan billetes de buena calidad para imprimir. Seguro que será para que no los impriman en casa   :Wink: . ¿Alguien sabe alguna página para descargar imágenes de los reversos de los billetes? Los anversos de los billetes de euro ya los tengo en buena calidad.
Muchas gracias.

P.D.: Como somos una comunidad internacional, evidentemente, no todos tenemos la misma moneda en nuestro país. Rogaría que todos los que aportasen información dijesen la moneda de la que se trate. Gracias.

----------


## 46u5t1n

Bueno, ya que esta abierto el hilo, pongo unos datos sobre los billetes de euro: los tamaños. Todos están en milímetros

5 €uros:   120 x 62
10 €uros:  127 x 67
20 €uros:  133 x 72
50 €uros:  140 x 72
100 €uros: 147 x 82
200 €uros: 153 x 82
500 €uros: 160 x 82

----------


## ignoto

Yo solía utilizar facsímiles marcados comprados en tiendas de magia.
Debido a algún problema que desconozco, dejaron de tenerlos a la venta porque "es ilegal" (no me interesó mas el tema).
Yo, en principio, procuraría utilizar billetes reales o facsímiles de otros paises. A lo mejor basta con que te pongas un sombrero de vaquero y aparezcas con facsímiles de dólares y acento yonki (lo de la "o" no es un error tipográfico, es una broma) a escena.
Supongo que depende del juego y la presentación.

¿Es un juego conocido o propio? ¿Puedes contar el efecto para ver si se nos ocurre alguna sugerencia?

----------


## 46u5t1n

Bueno, es un efecto conocido. Es un chorrada, pero el público flipa. Yo le doy esta presentación:

Se trata de pedir un cigarrito a alguien del público (o a un amigo, si se hace entre amigos) y encenderlo. Le das dos o tres caladas y, de pronto, recuerdas que habias dejado de fumar. Así que apagas el cigarrito en uno de esos ceniceros antihumos y frotas el billete en tus manos, del cual sale un billete. Ahora explicas que es mejor invertir ese dinero en otra cosa, y te lo guardas.

Pregunta: ¿Que es un facsímil?

----------


## ignoto

Una copia lo mas exacta posible y declarada como tal. No he mirado en el diccionario, es lo que creo que es un facsímil. Si me equivoco, que me corrijan. Aunque sea "el omaller".

Si vas a sacar el billete del cigarro te voy a contar una idea de Manuel Muerte.
Enciendes un cigarro y lo dejas en un lugar bien visible (el se lo mete en la oreja).
Pides un billete prestado y haces que lo firmen.
Haces desaparecer el billete (por ejemplo con el pañuelo de desaparición de billetes) o, mejor, lo transformas en otra cosa. 
Te quitas en cigarrillo de la oreja (o de donde lo hayas dejado) y lo abres a la vista de todo el mundo.
¡Oh, sorpresa!
¡Hay un billete dentro!
El billete que firmaron lo tenías empalmadoy lo cambias por el otro (con un FP, Shanada, mucho morro...) y enseñas que el billete que te dejó estaba desde antes de dejártelo en tu cigarro.

Desde luego, el alemán este es una caña.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Fácsímil----> Facsímile.

facsímile.

(Del lat. fac, imper. de facĕre, hacer, y simĭle, semejante).


1. m. Perfecta imitación o reproducción de una firma, de un escrito, de un dibujo, de un impreso, etc.

----------


## 46u5t1n

¡¡¡Esta me la apunto Ignoto!!!

De todas formas, a ver si alguien sabe si lo que he dicho antes es legal o no.

----------


## angelilliks

Fumar en espacios cerrados es ilegal, no obstante en los teatros si la obra lo requiere dejan que los actores fumen.
Supongo que si necesitas un billete de atrezzo en tu obra nadie te dirá nada. Aparte de que no conozco a nadie al que le hayan abierto la cartera para ver si lleva billetes falsos (porque si lo hacen eso sí que es ilegal)...
Un saludo.

----------


## Manolo Talman

el limite "legal" que hace que un billete sea o no ilegal llevarlo encima, depende de dos factores.
el primero, debe ser reconocible al tacto que se trata de una imitacion
el segundo que debe llevar en algun lugar escrito claramente la palabra "imitacion" "Falso" o "Facsimil" de manera que si alguien lo coge en su mano no le quepa lugar a duda que se trata de una imitacion.

Tambien depende logicamente del uso que le des... no es lo mismo utilizarlo para un juego de magia (siempre y cuando cumpla los dos requisitos anteriores por si acaso te encuentras ante un registro policial) que para intentar pagar con ellos en un sitio..

----------


## david7liando

46u5t1n, acer billetes falsos es ilegal, consulta esta pagina http://www.rulesforuse.org/pub/index.php?lang=es , yo queria imprimir unos billetes para hacer el juego de romper y recomponerlo, i cuando lo imprimia me salia esto en medio del billete i me lo dejava impreso a medias. La imagen del bilete supongo que no la encontraras en ningun lado yo lo escanee!

----------


## ignoto

> ... intentar pagar con ellos en un sitio..


Ya te dije que te iban a pillar, cachondo.   :Lol:

----------


## angelilliks

3. Se considerarán lícitas, por no conllevar el riesgo de que
el público las confunda con billetes en euros auténticos, las
reproducciones que cumplan los requisitos siguientes:
a) las reproducciones impresas por una sola cara de un billete
en euros conforme a las especificaciones del artículo 1,
siempre que su longitud y anchura sean como mínimo el
125 %, o como máximo el 75 %, de la longitud y anchura
del billete en euros respectivo conforme a las especificaciones
del artículo 1;
b) las reproducciones impresas por ambas caras de un billete
en euros conforme a las especificaciones del artículo 1,
siempre que su longitud y anchura sean como mínimo el
200 %, o como máximo el 50 %, de la longitud y anchura
del billete en euros respectivo conforme a las especificaciones
del artículo 1;
c) las reproducciones de elementos individuales del diseño de
un billete en euros conforme a las especificaciones del
artículo 1, siempre que esos elementos no se representen
sobre un fondo que se asemeje a un billete;
d) las reproducciones por una sola cara de parte del anverso o
del reverso de un billete en euros, siempre que esa parte sea
menos de una tercera parte del anverso o reverso originales
del billete en euros conforme a las especificaciones del
artículo 1;
25.3.2003 ES Diario Oficial de la Unión Europea L 78/17
(1) DO L 233 de 31.8.2001, p. 55.
(2) DO L 5 de 9.1.2002, p. 26.
e) las reproducciones hechas de un material claramente
distinto del papel, cuyo aspecto sea notoriamente distinto
del aspecto del material del que están hechos los billetes;
f) las reproducciones intangibles disponibles electrónicamente
en Internet, por medios cableados o inalámbricos o por
otros medios que permitan al público acceder a ellas desde
el lugar y en el momento individualmente escogidos,
siempre que:
— la palabra SPECIMEN aparezca, en diagonal sobre la
reproducción, en letras del tipo Arial o de un tipo
similar al Arial; la longitud de la palabra SPECIMEN sea
al menos el 75 % de la longitud de la reproducción, y su
altura sea al menos el 15 % de la anchura de la reproducción;
la palabra SPECIMEN sea de un color opaco
que contraste con el color dominante del respectivo
billete en euros de conformidad con las especificaciones
del artículo 1, y
— la resolución de la reproducción electrónica en su
tamaño original no exceda de 72 dpi (puntos por
pulgada).

Para ver el artículo BCE/2003/4 entero click en el enlace. Es un archivo .pdf

http://www.ecb.int/ecb/legal/pdf/l_0...es00160019.pdf

Un saludo.

----------


## 46u5t1n

He estado de vacaciones y no he podido responder antes.
Una cosita: ¿alguien ha visto un programa de la televisión de España en la que tienen una cinta automática con billetes encima que va dejando caer billetes en una cubeta y el que llama por telefono se lo lleva? creo que lo emiten en la Sexta o en Telecinco, pero utilizan los billetes de la imagen.

Son billetes de euro falsos lo más reales posibles. Las diferencias radican en que los identificadores de billetes reales no los tiene. Por ejemplo: la banda iridiscente es un bonito efecto de cilindro, el número del valor que esta impreso mitad y mitad por ambas caras esta impreso totalmente por las dos, hay un escudo de la UE en todos los reversos que no estan en los reales y, por supuesto, no hay marca de agua.
Si los de la tele los utilizan para simbolizar dinero, ¿por que yo no?
Otra cosa: Mi impresora y mi escaner si me deja imprimir y escanear billetes, pero imprimir estos SI es ilegal.

 P.D: angelilliks, es esto a lo que te refieres?

----------


## helmet

Yo utilizo unos con la palabra falso impresa en un lado, pero hay que procurar no mostrar nunca ese lado.

----------


## R-Now

Yo he pensado en ir a una imprenta para que alli me los impriman. Simplemente les explico para qué es, les hago el juego del cambio de billete para que se den cuenta de que sí que soy mago, y me los imprimen.

Pero, alguién me podria decir, si tiene idea, de cuanto me pedencostar unas 50 copias...?

Y... en que papel me lo imprimen, yo pienso que en uno tipo cuché( de revista) está bién, porque es fino y ademas corre para abrirse en abanico.

¿qué pensais amigos?

Como siempre un Abrazo:
R-Now

----------


## helmet

> Yo he pensado en ir a una imprenta para que alli me los impriman. Simplemente les explico para qué es, les hago el juego del cambio de billete para que se den cuenta de que sí que soy mago, y me los imprimen.
> 
> Pero, alguién me podria decir, si tiene idea, de cuanto me pedencostar unas 50 copias...?
> 
> Y... en que papel me lo imprimen, yo pienso que en uno tipo cuché( de revista) está bién, porque es fino y ademas corre para abrirse en abanico.
> 
> ¿qué pensais amigos?
> 
> Como siempre un Abrazo:
> R-Now


Yo he probado en una imprenta y te mandan lejos. Creo que esta prohibido, he incluso que hay algunas fotocopiadoras e impresoras que cuando detectan que se esta iomprimiendo un billete paran de imprimir.

Aunque le demuestres que eres mago no te van a fotocopiar nada, como no pruebes tu en tu propia impresora.

----------


## david7liando

En una copisteria ni por asomo te los van a imprimir... i ami mi impresora me detecta cuando imprimo un billete lo unico que puedo hacer es imprimirlo en borrador es de la unica manera que te deja pero se ve tan clarito el color que no da el pego ni por asomo....

----------


## Andrew

si quieres, yo te escaneo billetes y te pogo alguna frase sobreimpresa en ellos (queno me cuesta nada) de todas formas, para hacer ese truco, yo uso solo billetes de 5 euros, los demás no me caben en el cigarro...

----------


## Marvill

Y por que no usas un billete normal, es mas fácil, no es ilegal y si lo haces con billete prestado nunca pierdes dinero, como mucho, si para comprobar que es el mismo billete le rompes un trocito, tendras un billete para gastar que tendrás que pegar con celo.  :P

----------

